
Ask HN: I built a news aggregator, how to monetize it? - kenny_g
I have built a news aggregator (memetracker) which is almost similar to Google News and Techmeme. I am looking for ideas on how can I generate money from this aggregator. I am only doing this to get the money for a social project (a community service learning center in Mauritius). I am not a full time developer or star entrepreneur - but I like dabbling into codes and helping people. I was intially thinking of selling the script - but I am not sure I would be able to raise the amount I need for the social project which is $50,000. The news aggregator is not online yet - I am wondering whether I should pursue this idea or not. Any ideas how I can monetize this project ?
======
davidinkaz
hi, first, i think you need to prove that it works. second, a monthly
recurring subscription service is more palatable to an end-user than a one-
time purchase, especially for a new product. i would be interested in it as i
find most news aggregators let me down.

~~~
kenny_g
Thanks for the idea. May I know what do you expect from a good news aggregator
and what news aggregators have you tried so far ?

------
davidinkaz
unfortunately, i just keep looking at news aggregators while staying on the
google news dripfeed. lets face it, if it's not on google, it doesn't exist.

------
owebmaster
Native ads

~~~
lun4r
isn't that just a fancy word for fake news..? ;)

